# I want a mower conditioner, what will my 75 HP to PTO tractor accomodate?



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I want a hitch mounted mower, not a pull type. I know that all the KUHN m/c require too much HP and my tractor wouldn't be enough to run even the smallest.

I tried to find what there is in a KRONE and cant find diddly squat on specs on these M/C.

Can anybody help with maybe a link to a specs page please.

Thanks,

Marshall


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Marshall,
Not sure where you are looking at for Kuhn specs but if you have 75 hp you can run a 9'-2" Kuhn mounted mower conditioner---if you can get 1000 PTO speed out of your tractor--Oops just looked again 82hp min. you are right. Why not go trailed model?

KUHN North America.com - Mower Conditioners

Or a 9'-2" trailed mower/conditioner-----540 PTO
KUHN North America.com - Mower Conditioners


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is the link for Krone

Krone North America


----------



## Customfarming (Oct 8, 2009)

A 9ft mower conditioner will work for kuhn or krone. You will need to add weight to the front of the tractor so that when you raise the mower the front wheels don't come of the ground. If you go to a trailed you can go up to a 10 ft without having to add weight. You have the power to run a 10ft but the weight is what is holding you back on the mounted. Not knowing what tractor you have I would go with a 2pt mounted trailed then a fully mounted. It will be safer and easier on the tractor.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

Can you get a full 3pt mounted mower conditioner? I was under the impression that 3pt mouted meant mowing only, and not conditioning..... The big deal is going to be the lifting capacity of the tractor, and not so much the HP of the tractor. I think you'll break the 3pt off before you run out of power. Those things all dangle off the side and rear, it's going to take more weight than you think to hold it all down. For what your title of the post is, I wouldn't even consider one - you need a pull type.

Rodney


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

I was in the market for a 3 pt hitch type because I thought it would be less expensive than to have to buy a larger pull type. I got a call from a Krone rep today and they are as expensive as the pull type. The weight would be the issue explained by the Krone rep. The cost of a pull type is around 18K. Way too much for our wallet. $9100.oo is the lowest price I have gotton on a new Kuhn GMD 700 HD. We got a new one last summer at the end of the season for $8400.00. Our old one, which is 10 years old is ready to go to a second owner at a good price so we can upgrade to something new, that would make two new mowers going at one time.

Of course, then the tedder after that since the M/C's are too expensive.

Marshall


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

A company rep made an effort to call you? That don't happen very often.......


----------



## Marshall (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, I belive he was from the factory, Call came from TN. I am in GA.

Marshall


----------



## grouchy (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know about you, but the fact that a company man would call would go a long way with me in deciding what brand to buy. Most of the time you can't get a hold of anybody at the company, much less them actually calling you. If you do get to talk to someone, usually they are new hires that don't know anything. How a company treats their customers goes a long way with me.......
Grouch


----------

